# Would you pitch the cheese?



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I worked a party 2 nights ago for Circus Flora. <Too cool> anyway, it lasted from 9-11:30. There was packaged chevre and Roqufort that had not been refrigerated (about 65* out) at the end of the night I was told to pitch it, by the man who was running the benefit. What do you think, should the cheese be history?


----------



## pollyg (Mar 12, 2001)

Not too sure what temp 65 is b/c we use celcius over here, but I've kept stilton at room temp on the bar at work (covered) and put it in the fridge at night and it's fine for days.
I'd be tempted to keep it if there were no signs of melting, drying, stinking etc.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Ok, I could get bashed from the over zealous nuro techquies on this one, but...the cheese should be fine, although it was wrapped plays a very small role (other then being handled by hands that are less then sanitary)

Cheese and wine lives for room tempatures,but I must say that when you get over the two hour time frame it is time to consider the problem of bactira growth..oximoron though for blue vein cheeses.

I always, I mean always let the cheeses i'm using for hdo's ect sit at room temp for at least 1 hour, this is just mho


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

My thoughts exactly. you know this chef is a Francofile that has a wine room he keeps all kinds of food in....????really not clear about the reasoning for the cheese...guess he may of thought it had been out and touched....pretty bizarre for a frugel kinda guy.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

If it was touched by less than perfectly clean hands (which is likely) TOSS IT!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

This was in the original packaging not on the buffet.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

It's still good then.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I can't see any reason to pitch them, then. If there's still a concern, use them in something *cooked*.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Now what if you had a wedge of Blue that was on the Buffet....would you cut off the outside and use the inside?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Cook it, it's the safest way. Make a blue cheese sauce to pour onto pasta or gnocchi. :lips:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Kimmies right on the money,

Yes..trim the outside layer and make a sauce that can come to at least 165 degree's and be able to hold that temp for 15 minutes, that will kill off the threat of certian bactiries, except hard shell spores will still leave there toxins behind.

There are a million options you could try as far as Hdo's and the like, but to much handling at dangerous temputures will highten the probability of a food born pathigen, so as Kimmies commented, a nice hot sauce for pasta or veal, chicken would be the safest route imho


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

or do Lamb Burgers with Blue Cheese 

Serve these burgers in whole wheat pitas along with parsley-mint pesto. If preferred, use lavender fleur de sel instead of kosher salt. 

For the parsley-mint pesto:
3/4 cup fresh flat-leaf parsley leaves
1/4 cup fresh mint leaves
3 garlic cloves, coarsely chopped
1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil
1/4 cup freshly grated Parmigiano-Reggiano 
cheese
2 Tbs. pine nuts
1/2 tsp. salt

For the lamb burgers:
6 oz. blue cheese, such as Point Reyes 
Farmstead Blue, at room temperature
3 lb. ground lamb
3 Tbs. finely chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley
2 tsp. finely chopped fresh rosemary
Kosher salt and freshly ground pepper, to taste

To make the pesto, in the bowl of a food processor, combine the parsley, mint, garlic and olive oil and process until smooth. Add the cheese, pine nuts and salt and process until all the ingredients are combined. 

To make the lamb burgers, prepare a charcoal or gas grill for grilling over medium heat. Line a baking sheet with plastic wrap. 

Divide the cheese evenly into 6 pieces and shape each into a 2-inch disk. Set aside. 

In a medium bowl, combine the lamb, parsley, rosemary, salt and pepper. Do not overmix. Divide the lamb into 6 portions. Mold each portion around a piece of cheese and shape into a rough ball, then flatten slightly into a 4-inch-diameter patty, making sure the cheese is completely encased within the lamb. Place the patties on the prepared tray, cover and refrigerate until ready to cook. 

Grill the burgers, turning once, until the cheese is melted and the meat is medium-rare, 4 to 5 minutes per side. Serves 6.

(From Taste Magazine - Williams-Sonoma)


----------



## the saucy cajun (Apr 1, 2002)

Save it all the time. Just bring it home for me & mine!:lips: But you say it was a benefit? Were perhaps the ingredients donated? Maybe he didn't want to be accused of personally benefitting. I've been in that situation too.
The Saucy Cajun


----------

